# Do you like Granados better on piano or guitar?



## Chopin1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

Granados composed for piano, but I swear I like his music better on the guitar! What do you think?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Being a keyboard enthusiast, I'll always take the piano over guitar (except for music composed for the guitar).


----------



## Chopin1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

I tend to agree with you, but you can't deny the guitaristic traits of Granados' keyboard works.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The piano. 

Pure and simple.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The piano, anytime.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

both on piano or guitar, just like his music very much  can't choose which one ....or may be depends on my mood


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> The piano, anytime.


Me too.

Although the works can be transposed successfully to the guitar, the best versions I have listened to have been on the piano.

Alicia de Larrocha is the pianist I enjoy best for Granados' music


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Are you guys all ****** in the head?

:guitar: only, come on. I don't get why these are piano compositions originally!!!!

I have to say though, I don't really like that interpretation so much....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

imo this is a better performance:






And here's some more Granados on the guitar to hell change the minds of those who prefer his music on the piano:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ignoring the 'sample work'.

Both routes are viable, though some works work better on one instrument than on the other. That can reasonably be said regarding a lot of music created in Spain, Portugal and their South American offspring.

The guitar 'slants' the music much more than does the modern grand piano. In any case, it's how the music plays between your ears that counts.


----------



## Chopin1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you guys all ****** in the head?
> 
> :guitar: only, come on. I don't get why these are piano compositions originally!!!!
> 
> I have to say though, I don't really like that interpretation so much....


So what don't you like about it? I think the one you posted drags! I guess it's just a matter of taste.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

piano! I am not much of a guitar enthusiast.


----------

